# programadores de pic 18f4550



## jenniffer (Dic 2, 2006)

hola soy nueva en este foro y quisiera  poder hacer un programador para el pic 18f4550 eh hecho muchos pero ninguno a funcionado necesito uno que acepte el sotware winpic800 si sabes podrias ayudarme.. y yo podre asesorarlos con este pic
att: pauline


----------



## MaMu (Dic 2, 2006)

Necesitas usar el Art2003 con el Winpic800, te adjunto el archivo para que lo construyas:

Con el 18F2550 no tuve problemas, pero también soporta tu micro.

Saludos.


----------



## makigero (Dic 23, 2007)

Hola, quiero empezar a usar el 18F4550. La verdad, no se ni por donde empezar!. Quiero que alguien me indique los pasos a seguir para empezar a programar el PIC 18F4550. 1) comprarlo. 2) Constuir el programador para el 18F4550. Como lo construyo?. 3) Descargar el software de programacion!. Cual? Donde? Ayudenme! Por Favor! Gracias!


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Ene 9, 2008)

Jenniffer, lograste leer el pdf de 'mamu' , lograste construir el programador y probar el soft, yo estoy arrancando en ese tema y justo con el pic18f4550, ,si tenes algo gracias


----------



## makigero (May 9, 2008)

Para los que estan interesados a empezar desde cero como yo, les dejo mi primera experiencia: contrui un harware programador siguiendo el diseno de JDM. Si quieren encontrar el esquematico buscan en Google por `JDM programmer schematic` o pueden comprarlo por ebay.com ya construido. Me consegui el PIC18F4550 y algunos sofware de programacion: intente varios y al final no me dio errores de escritura ni de verificacion como el 0001h o 0000h con el WinPic800 ultima version, puede visitar la web para descargarlo en www.winpic800.com. El programador que tengo usa la interfaz RS232 asi que al principio tuve problemas usando el COM de un docking de la portatil del trabajo debido a que no me da la corriente y voltajes adecuados a lo que necesita el programador (esto provoca errores de escritura o lectura o ambos). Entonces para programar estoy usando mi viejo desktop que tiene el COM1. A la hora de usar el WinPic800 solo seleccione el dispositivo 18F4550 y le di DEV_ID REV en el boton de Read para identificar mi dispositivo. Si esto no sucede puede ser que el PIC este danado, asi que tengan cuidado con las descargas electrostaticas y asegurence de poner de manera correcta el PIC sobre las ranuras en la orientacion adecuada. Una vez identificado, lo borre completamente, le di abrir para buscar el codigo .hex de prueba y finalmente le di Programar todo!. Eso es todo lo que hice esta noche, me despido y suerte. Saludos!


----------



## makigero (May 10, 2008)

Mi siguiente paso: estoy haciendo un busqueda de ejemplos para empezar con la aplicacion mas sencilla: LEDs titilando. Me encontre con la explicacion de Pedro en esta direccion: http://www.garcia-cuervo.com/picmania.garcia-cuervo.net/Invitados_Primer18F4550.php. Acabo de aprender sobre la utilidad de la hoja de datos, de como configurar los fuses y sobre los osciladores. Algo que se me olvidaba mencionar es el ambiente de desarrollo: traten de usar el CCS PIC-C. Es un ambiente muy amigable de programacion en C y en donde se puede compilar para generar el codigo .hex!.


----------



## tr_manolete (Abr 14, 2009)

hola alguien que me pueda ayudar he estado mas o menos estudiando la programacion en c con el PIC c compiler o conocido como CCS y he empezado a ver el adc pero por lo que he visto no me funciona me podrian ayudar  estoy realizando una lectura de adc  que depues quisiera incluirla a labview y hacer una aplicacion mucho mas potente:

aqui esta mi codigo me pueden decir en donde estoy mal:


```
#include "C:\Documents and Settings\MANUEL\My Documents\PIC\18f4550\ADC_1_prueba.h"
#include <LCD.C>
  #include <float.h>
  #include <math.h>
  #include <stdio.h>
  #use delay(clock=4000000)
  #fuses HS,NOWDT,NOPROTECT,NOLVP

int value;
int x;
void main()
{

   setup_adc_ports(AN0|VSS_VDD);   // configura el pin que sera utilizado como entrada analoga
   setup_adc(ADC_CLOCK_DIV_8);
   setup_psp(PSP_DISABLED);
   setup_spi(SPI_SS_DISABLED);
   setup_wdt(WDT_OFF);
   setup_timer_0(RTCC_INTERNAL);
   setup_timer_1(T1_DISABLED);
   setup_timer_2(T2_DISABLED,0,1);
   setup_timer_3(T3_DISABLED|T3_DIV_BY_1);
   setup_comparator(NC_NC_NC_NC);
   setup_vref(FALSE);
   lcd_init();
//Setup_Oscillator parameter not selected from Intr Oscillotar Config tab

   // TODO: USER CODE!
   adc_init();
   printf("Samplificadorng:\r\n");
  do {
      delay_ms(1000);
      set_adc_channel(0);
      delay_ms(1000);
      value=read_adc();
      x=value;
      printf(lcd_putc," VOLTAJE: x ");
     }while (TRUE);
}
```


----------



## canival35 (Abr 14, 2009)

tr_manolete dijo:
			
		

> hola alguien que me pueda ayudar he estado mas o menos estudiando la programacion en c con el PIC c compiler o conocido como CCS y he empezado a ver el adc pero por lo que he visto no me funciona me podrian ayudar  estoy realizando una lectura de adc  que depues quisiera incluirla a labview y hacer una aplicacion mucho mas potente:
> 
> aqui esta mi codigo me pueden decir en donde estoy mal:
> #include "C:\Documents and Settings\MANUEL\My Documents\PIC\18f4550\ADC_1_prueba.h"
> ...



Hola manolete, para empezar me imagino que la comunicacion entre el pic y labview la haras por el puerto usb, asi que necesitas establecer la frecuencia de comunicacion a 48MHz, tu solo tienes 40M de esa forma tendras problemas con el puerto, depsues en labview necesitaras reconocer el pic como un dispositivo HID, puedes ir viendo algunos ejemplos para trabajar el HID usb, y es importante que configures tambien el PLL del pic con tu cristal para que te de los 48MHz, esto es para empezar, 

exactamente que es lo que quieres hacer ?


----------



## tr_manolete (Abr 14, 2009)

hola mirami proposito es hacer un medidor de potencia el cual hara los calculos mediante el voltaje y la corriente los cuales estos datos seran guardados en la memoria del pic para despues ser rescatados por labview y poder mostrar los datos en labview. el ejemplo que me preguntas es solo para hacer funcionar eñ adc ya que apenas estoy aprendiendo a programar en c los pics. bueno ahora ya lo hice funcionar pero me da valores en hexadecimal no sabes si haya una funcion que me lo cambie a decimal?


----------



## JOJOJORGE (Abr 15, 2009)

Hola

armar un JDM ya no vale la pena si ya armaste mas de uno y no te fincionaron pues aun mas.
yo tambien arme mas de un JDM y el que si me dio resultados fue el mas simple el PIPO2.
pero al grano si quieres un buen grabador que funcione realmente bien en cualquier PC y con cualquier pic (de momento solo los de 5V) te recomiendo el PICKIT2 clone.
este grabador es triple B Bueno Bonito y Barato.
el unico problema es conseguir y grabar el 18f2550 pero puedes pedirle a alguien que te lo grabe, solo seran unos segundos.

salu2


----------



## osmalo28 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hola a todos..me gustaria que me indicaran si en una aplicacion con el 18F2550 y labview toca hacer algun tipo de arreglo en labview para que el pueda indentificar el pic. Ya tengo lista toda la aplicacion tanto en el pic como en labview...pero no me lo esta reconociendo..aclarando que estoy haciendo comunicacion usb..Agradesco cualquier aporte..gracias.


----------



## RICARDO1 (Jun 30, 2009)

hola a todos tambien hace unos dias arme un pipo2
me funciono de bien en el pc de mi hermano pero no en el mio
en mi pc el vpp solo llegaba a 10v por lo cual me tome el atrbimiento
de construir un pequeño elevador de 13voltios aun con el vpp
del programador halla caido a 8v este circuito genera los 13v para 
poder programar los pic que necesiten

espero que les sirba como ami a porcierto toma los 5v
en paralelo con el pic


----------



## RICARDO1 (Jun 30, 2009)

los condensadores son de 1 micro
y los diodos son 1n 4148el ic es el lm 555


----------



## michael314 (Ago 27, 2010)

Hola que tal ? soy nuevo en esto de micros. pero quisiera saber si existe algun programador casero para el pic 18f4550, que no uso otro micro(porq me parecer ver visto unos programadores muy sensillos que no llevan muchas cosas, quisas un par de fets y capacitores), y que sea por usb. 
y si no, me prodrian decir algun programador, y como es ese tema.
Gracias!


----------



## willynovi (Ago 27, 2010)

yo he usado un JDM , por puerto serie, y lo unico que le agregue para que funcionara con el 18f2455 fue una resistencia en serie de 100 ohm al RB6, con el WinPIC800.


----------



## michael314 (Ago 27, 2010)

Willynovi
te refieres a uno como este?
http://www.rdss.com.ar/datasheets/programador_jdm_plus_sc.pdf


----------



## willynovi (Ago 29, 2010)

mira este es el que yo digo http://perso.wanadoo.es/pictob/jdm.htm creo que ya fue nombrado en el foro.

y una foto de mi programador, desde el under del DIY


----------



## michael314 (Ago 29, 2010)

Willynovi
pero ese no graba 18f?
y tampoco es por usb. 
de lo que me e dado cuenta es q, para poder programar por USB siempre se necesita de un pic pre-programado, y bueno consegui una computado con puerto serial DB9 asi q programare el pic 18f2550, para poder armar el programador por usb q vi, el cual usa ese micro.
es como este. http://www.mcumall.com/comersus/store/comersus_viewitem.asp?idProduct=3141


----------



## willynovi (Ago 29, 2010)

michael314 dijo:


> pero ese no graba 18f?
> y tampoco es por usb.


me marié, ahi en el protoboard tengo un 18F2455 que es hermano del 2550, tiene menos memoria nomas y lo he grabado bien con el JDM.

El JDM es por puerto serie, si es así.
Los programadores por USB todos tienen un microcontrolador que es el que se comunica con la PC y si quieres hacerte uno necesitaras programar el 18F2550 por primera vez con un JDM o similar, o que alguien te preste un programador.

El JDM creo que con unos US$5 te lo construyes.


----------



## michael314 (Ago 29, 2010)

si, en eso toy,hoy fui a compra los materiales pa arma el JDM, y mande a pedir el 18f2550 porq ak donde vivo, en ninguna electronica venden, el unico integrado q venden es el 16f84.
willynovi muchas gracias!


----------



## michael314 (Sep 4, 2010)

De acasualidad alguien sabe de algun programador por usb, pero que use solamente el pic 18f4550 preprogramado, porq vi uno q usa ese y otro mas, un 16f877, pero yo solo cuento con pics 18f4550


----------

